# [RELEASE] The Complete Gender Chart



## dAVID_ (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Navonod (Dec 2, 2017)

Looks like a lot of work went into it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


>


there are actually 3 genre
X Y @
wheres the @


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> there are actually 3 genre
> X Y @
> wheres the @



Fine, all accept a third gender, but no more than that.


----------



## Filo97 (Dec 2, 2017)

And ? For those who have not yet reached enough growth in their mother stomach to know their gender?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> And ? For those who have not yet reached enough growth in their mother stomach to know their gender?


they dont grow in the stomach you noob
and mothers dont give birtrh through their butthole


----------



## Filo97 (Dec 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> they dont grow in the stomach you noob
> and mothers dont give birtrh through their butthole


Wherever they grow


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 3, 2017)

oh wow


----------



## ThoD (Dec 3, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


>


I can't accept this, you forgot an entire gender! For the last time, it's males, females and retarded, three genders!


----------



## Lukerz (Dec 4, 2017)

U LEFT OUT HELICOPTER TRIGGERED REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ricken (Dec 4, 2017)

Those look like they'd be good upgrades to the default avys


----------



## Seriel (Dec 4, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Those look like they'd be good upgrades to the default avys


That was my first thought when I saw this too
Shame there isn't a question mark one


----------



## Ricken (Dec 4, 2017)

Seriel said:


> That was my first thought when I saw this too
> Shame there isn't a question mark one


Yeah.. pretty sexist of @dAVID_ ;O;


----------



## Sathya (Dec 4, 2017)

what the symbol for gay?
like @Dionicio3


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 4, 2017)

Sathya said:


> what the symbol for gay?
> like @Dionicio3


Fuck off


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> there are actually 3 genre
> X Y @
> wheres the @


no X Y SUN MOON


----------



## Sathya (Dec 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Fuck off


you are so cool baby.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2017)

I see one gender too many?

There's just Male. What's left are sandwich makers and aliens.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2017)

Skelletonike said:


> I see one gender too much?
> 
> There's just Male. What's left are sandwich makers and aliens.


Hey, sandwich makers and beer grabbers!


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Hey, sandwich makes and beer grabbers!


True... Guess those beers won't just fetch themselves either.


----------



## Sathya (Dec 4, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Hey, sandwich makes and beer grabbers!


i dont understand what are you talking about>>>??


----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2017)

Sathya said:


> i dont understand what are you talking about>>>??


I know, you most likely won't get it unless you are an adult male and lazy


----------



## Sathya (Dec 4, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I know, you most likely won't get it unless you are an adult male and lazy


ok im 14 not an adult people, okay.....
keep in mind


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Sathya (Dec 4, 2017)

Skelletonike said:


>


pick up your mind


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2017)

Sathya said:


> pick up your mind


Hm?

I don't get it. My mind isn't there to be making them sandwiches?


----------



## Sathya (Dec 4, 2017)

Skelletonike said:


> Hm?
> 
> I don't get it. My mind isn't there to be making them sandwiches?


maybe....


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2017)

Sathya said:


> maybe....



Sandwich makers exist to make sandwiches. Whereas my brain exists to think about the sandwiches I will be eating. Simple.


----------



## Sathya (Dec 4, 2017)

Skelletonike said:


> Sandwich makers exist to make sandwiches. Whereas my brain exists to think about the sandwiches I will be eating. Simple.


oh yaa....
i forgot
my bad


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

This thread turned pretty sexist


----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> This thread turned pretty sexist


Wasn't it from the very start, discriminating and splitting the genders?


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Wasn't it from the very start, discriminating and splitting the genders?


No


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2017)

It was.
It still is.
It most likely will continue being so.


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

Skelletonike said:


> It was.
> It still is.
> It most likely will continue being so.


Oh, ok


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> Oh, ok


Also, in case you didn't get it - it's a joke. 
Take everything in the EoF with a grain of salt.


----------



## Sathya (Dec 4, 2017)

never thinking like that, guys.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2017)

Sathya said:


> never thinking like that, guys.


Guys? Did you just assume my gender? :0


----------



## Sathya (Dec 4, 2017)

Skelletonike said:


> Guys? Did you just assume my gender? :0


guys its means friend, and guy or gay it means....... guy.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2017)

Sathya said:


> guys its means friend, and guy or gay it means....... guy.



*sigh*

Nvm, you didn't get it.


----------



## Sathya (Dec 4, 2017)

Skelletonike said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Nvm, you didn't get it.


idk


----------



## TankedThomas (Dec 5, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> U LEFT OUT HELICOPTER TRIGGERED REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


That's Attack Helicopter to you, you disgusting sexist pig.

(Also, kids, if you don't understand the satire oozing from this thread, maybe go do something else).


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2017)

original joke, very funny, not overused


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm seriously wondering if I should toss a really sexist joke or two on here just to get some action


----------



## DarthDub (Dec 7, 2017)

Don't do drugs kids.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 7, 2017)

I poop too much


----------



## seren3 (Sep 18, 2018)

There are infinite genders.


----------



## drenal (Sep 18, 2018)

Nice necrobump


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 18, 2018)

seren3 said:


> This is actually incorrect. There is only one gender, male. Women are objects.


why did you have to bump this thread


----------

